# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Radionica: Imovinko - pravni odnosi

## barbara s

Poziv na radionicu:

                 IMOVINSKO -PRAVNI ODNOSI 
U PROCESU RAZDVAJANJA RODITELJA 

Udruga za unapređenje kvalitete življenja LET Vas poziva na radionicu koja će se održati *26.11.2009. od 18 00-20 00h u Centru za ljudska prava, Kralja Držislava 6, Zagreb.*
Jedno od pitanja o kojem supružnici raspravljaju u burnom procesu razdvajanja je i podjela imovine, tko će se koristiti imovinom, kako i na koji način rješavati novonastalu situaciju?

Radionicom *“Imovinsko - pravni odnosi u procesu razdvajanja roditelja”,* obuhvatiti ćemo pitanja o pravima i obvezama nakon faze razdvajanja supružnika u odnosu na zajedničku imovinu, tko ima pravo na koji dio, što se smatra zajedničkom, a što vlastitom imovinom, raspolaganje imovinom nakon razvoda braka, imovina djeteta i raspolaganje istom? Na radionici su dobrodošla sva Vaša pitanja?

Radionicu će voditi g. Daniel Brkan dipl.iur.

Svim polaznicima je *ulaz besplatan* zahvaljujući financijskoj potpori Grada Zagreba-Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad, socijalnu zaštitu i branitelje.

Za sudjelovanje Vas molimo da se prijavite na br. tel. 48 23 041 ili na mail: udruga-let@samohrani.com.
Ukoliko smatrate da bi nekome koga poznate tema radionice bila zanimljiva ili od pomoći, molimo Vas da proslijedite ovaj poziv.

Više informacija o Udruzi Let: www.udruga-let.hr, www.samohrani.com

----------

